
How to live free, do everything you want and insure you’ll never, ever be happy. - dhotson
http://rym.waglo.com/wordpress/2010/01/08/how-to-live-free-do-everything-you-want-and-insure-youll-never-ever-be-happy/
======
vixen99
I never knew insurance companies took on this kind of risk.

~~~
madair
It's not misspelled. Look it up.

~~~
mquander
[http://www.google.com/dictionary?langpair=en|en&q=insure](http://www.google.com/dictionary?langpair=en|en&q=insure)

[http://www.google.com/dictionary?langpair=en|en&q=ensure](http://www.google.com/dictionary?langpair=en|en&q=ensure)

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Historically, they are interchangeable. Insure has come to mean primarily
_insurance_ , particularly in the UK, though the first definition given in the
OED is still _"to make a person sure of a thing"_ (marked obsolete), but I
still see _insure_ with that meaning regularly from Americans.

I like this quote:

<http://www.wsu.edu/~brians/errors/assure.html>

 _"Other authorities, however, consider “ensure” and “insure” interchangeable.
To please conservatives, make the distinction."_

Looks like the Grammar Nazis have won, when we're giving writing advice
intended purely to avoid their wrath.

OED ref, though I don't think that's a public link if you're not on a campus
with a licence:

[http://dictionary.oed.com/cgi/entry/50118480?single=1&qu...](http://dictionary.oed.com/cgi/entry/50118480?single=1&query_type=word&queryword=insure&first=1&max_to_show=10)

~~~
madair
It's not being a grammar nazi to point out that something is _not_ misspelled.

------
millette
I saw 3000 visits on my post this morning, I thought, wow, lots of spambots
last night. But then I notice it was posted here. Fixed the spelling mistake,
I usually check for that but sometimes one slips. English is not my primary
language. Thanks for your comments.

------
Confusion
I fail to see any coherency in these points. Can someone enlighten me as to
what unites them?

~~~
pg
Most are a portrait of a certain kind of person that one wants to avoid (and
especially, avoid being).

~~~
Psyonic
Avoid being honest? And what does that have to do with his price point
comment? You can be honest and still charge someone more than something
costs... I'd say it's almost dishonest not to. It's called charging for your
time/work,etc?

------
swombat
This is a fairly pointless post, just a collection of snarky one-liners
without much insight. Less of this on HN please.

------
waldrews
Wow... I also don't understand why these traits (cognitive biases?) fit
together, but somehow they feel like a coherent archetype. Surprisingly
insightful.

------
sree_nair
How is this post voted to the top in HN?. Beats me.

------
manbearpig
_Wear out the reload button on your browser._ -what does this mean?

~~~
mjsergey
Okay, when reading various blogs (or checking facebook) I always get nervous
that the page's owner will analyze the logs and call me out on just how many
times and how rapidly i hit refresh waiting for new content to appear or
hoping that someone has replied to my comment.

~~~
robryan
I'd have to say it would probably be really awkward if people could see what
pages I clicked through to on something like facebook and when.

The other one is at work, sometimes explaining why I have something set up the
way I do and how I'm using it is awkward.

